# Golden hung and shot in KY--Graphic



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

There was a post in the Main Discussions forum, but I don't think this subject could get too much exposure in my opinion.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, Scott. This actually was posted previously. I am in contact with Susan Harris, and waiting for more information from her. She emailed me twice today, but my last reply to her has not been read.
I am not finding any news links about this, nor have I actually seen links to the photos. (Maybe that's a good thing...) I've offered help on several levels, but need more info, which I am waiting for. I have resources in KY that can help, but need to supply them with further info.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The Animal Control Officer is Officer Tapp and his cell # is 606-336-8450. Main City/County Dispatch is 606-674-2006. I have calls in to verify. Please keep this bumped up with any information that becomes available. Sheriffs Office is aware of it and has turned it over to Animal Control for investigation. Please, do not look at any pictures of this that are being sent. It will disturb you and make you sick. But, we HAVE to find out if this is indeed true and if it is then I'll speak later.

Steve


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my, I wonder what this world is coming to... so very sad!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Someone had emld. me a picture-it was heartwrenching, just horrible.

I am keeping this bumped up.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Officer Tapp has returned my call and offered the following:

1. The dog was shot for reasons unknown - perhaps chasing lifestock, cats, poutry, etc by persons unknown at this time.

2. The owner found the dog dead from the gunshot wounds.

3. The owner, a self admitted "hothead" who doesn't "think things through" then hung the dog up so that whoever had shot his dog would see what they had done and perhaps show remorse (why they would after shooting the dog I don't know) 

4. There is a full investigation under way by Officer Tapp and he will file charges and prosecute to the fullest extent possible anyone (including the owner) who have played a hand in this tragedy.

5. Yes - his phone and the phone of the County Attorney have been ringing off the hook

6. Yes - I am willing to take Officer Tapp at his word at this time. He has interviewed the owner more than once and Officer Tapp seems to wear his heart on his sleeve for all to see. As an Animal Control Officer he has personally (according to him) achieved a 95% adoption rate with stray animals the county takes in.

7. Yes - he has agreed to contact me with any new developments in this case, and the case will remain open.

8. I am going to make a post on the Rainbow Bridge section for this poor dog and I will name him Bath since that was the county he ran and played in. Please light a candle for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Oh my, poor Bath. 


I am going to the Rainbow Bridge Section now.

How tragic and thank you for finding out about him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Steve
> 
> How tragic and thank you for finding out about him.


Bath needed to know there are humans that care about how he lived and mourn for the way he died.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My somewhat under control horrible temper has just about popped a cork.

My God... the owner hanging the dog up was almost as evil as someone shooting the poor pup. 

RIP poor Bath.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

May the souls of those involved in this horrendous act forever burn in h***.

RIP Sweet Bath, look up Brandy and Tucker at the Bridge, they will see you have the joyous afterlife you missed out on Earth.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for all of the investigative work, folks. Soon after I posted the initial entry, I was out of town until very late last night.

I am still troubled about hanging the dog up--that's heinous in and of itself.

I hope they find the guilty quickly--I'll light a candle for Bath later today. We hugged our furkids extra special this weekend.

Thanks, Steve (and everyone else).

SJ


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This is horrible to hear  It makes me sick.

RIP sweet Bath...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Dusty*

His name was Dusty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Bath*



sharlin said:


> Bath needed to know there are humans that care about how he lived and mourn for the way he died.


 
Absolutely-this is so horrific, I can't understand how anyone could be so cruel!


In the area I live along the NC Coast, divers found a drowned dog. It had a rope tied around his neck, front and back legs, and was anchored down with bricks. 

The local police department is investigating this case and asking for donations to Crime Stoppers to increase the reward money being offered for information leading to an arrest.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

=( I just saw this, how horribly sad. I hope they find the person who shot him and are able to bring charges. I would think that the owner, whether or not he is responsible for killing the dog, should face some kind charge for displaying him like that.


----------

